# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  www.DBReportPro.com

## Frank

Classic and ASP-db.Net (Tornado) users with active maintenance can now request a free copy of DRPro. This will give you a very fast tool in generating Pdf, Excel and Aspx reports in a way no other products can. No programming is required. Check out the 'live' examples to see how DRPro generates reports using Access, SQL, Oracle, DB2, MySQL etc.....

Send in your id to support@aspdb.com.

Frank

----------


## Frank

Check out -> www.dbreportpro.com
Select your favorite datasource and see the live exmples - ACCESS, SQL, Oracle, DB2, MySql, Text, XML etc...

You can buy a new copy or you can check your ASP-db maintenance, if it is up to date then you can get a free copy (needs $75 for ship and handle for the Dongle).

Frank

----------


## Frank

DRPro has been updated to include the 64-bit version in the setup file. 

Frank

----------

